# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Eddie, balance bot, Texas, USA

## Airicist

thingiverse.com/thing:694969

twitter.com/EddieBalance

----------


## Airicist

EddiePlus can adapt to varying carry loads

Published on Feb 23, 2015




> Watch Eddie the balance bot adapt to the weight he can carry.

----------


## Airicist

EddiePlus likes to be remote controlled

Published on Feb 23, 2015




> Watch Eddie the balance bot as he drives around at all new speeds with improved control.

----------


## Airicist

Make: Live - building Eddie, the self-balancing robot

Published on Mar 3, 2017




> In this episode of Make: Live we build Eddie, a self-balancing robot powered by the Intel Edison Single Board Computer. 
> 
> Make: Live is a live build series powered by Digi-Key.


"Build and Drive This Adorable FPV Balance Bot"
Build a tiny, smooth-rolling balance bot using Intel’s Edison Compute Module — and drive it by FPV camera

by Renee L. Glinski

----------

